# modprobe.conf?!

## lobsterman

i'm new to linux and to these forums, but i've searched all over the forums and i couldn't find anyone with this problem..... 

when i'm booting my freshly installed gentoo 2005.1 system, with the ~amd64 keyword, i run into this pretty little red asterisk that says 

Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf !

it then uses /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to load the modules instead, i wouldn't mind this so much if when i was trying to configure my sound card i didn't get the same error message, also when i emerge ndiswrapper i get the same thing.  i can't get my sound or wireless ineternet to work, this seems to be related to modprobe which doesn't seem fully functional.

i set my boot partition to reisers, which i heard is bad, but i'm still in the playing with stuff phase.

for the love of god all i want is sound and wireless internet! everything else runs like a dream

any help or tips or guesses would be greatly appreciated,

lobsterman

hp 5460 notebook:

amd64

nvidia graphics

nforce3 soundcard

broadcom BCM4306 wireless card

----------

## chrbecke

Have you emerged module-init-tools?

What does 

```
modules-update
```

 (run as root) say?

----------

## lobsterman

it says

Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf

----------

## chrbecke

What does 

```
ls -l /etc/modprobe.conf
```

 say?

Can you run (as root) 

```
touch /etc/modprobe.conf
```

----------

## Ravenfeather

I am having a similiar problem.l

I wouldn't be too suprised finding out that the problem was originally caused by using the nvidia installer instead of emerge to install the nvidia drivers and kernel modules.

However, the file "/etc/modules.conf" exists on my system and contains a lot of data, mostly aliases, but the modules-update, as do several files in "/etc/modules.d/".

----------

## Ravenfeather

 *chrbecke wrote:*   

> What does 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /etc/modprobe.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Well it owned by root, is about 5.7 kB large, privileges are 644, and it was last changed today even though I did not touch it.

----------

## dgaffuri

Same problem for me today when running modules-update, I typed a syntax error in a file in /etc/modules.d/.

Hope it may help.

----------

## infirit

CHeck if you have correctly edited the files in /etc/modules.d/*. My gues would be alsa   :Question: 

----------

## Ravenfeather

Ok, I never manipulated those files manually I don't know how they are normally set up. However those are things I found that might have caused problems:

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa:

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

There is a blank between snd and cards... does not seem correct to me.

Well I played around with it a little and added simply a "_" between snd and card.

Major breakthrough was changing access priveleges to the files within /etc/modules.d from 644 to 744. Hoever, now I get the following upon executing modules-update:

```
saruman modules.d # modules-update

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 15: alias: char-major-10-175: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 15: alias: agpgart: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 16: alias: char-major-10-200: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 16: alias: tun: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 17: alias: char-major-81: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 17: alias: bttv: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 18: alias: char-major-108: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 18: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 19: alias: /dev/ppp: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 19: alias: ppp_generic: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 20: alias: tty-ldisc-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 20: alias: ppp_async: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 21: alias: tty-ldisc-14: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 21: alias: ppp_synctty: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 22: alias: ppp-compress-21: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 22: alias: bsd_comp: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 23: alias: ppp-compress-24: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 23: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 24: alias: ppp-compress-26: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 24: alias: ppp_deflate: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 27: alias: loop-xfer-gen-0: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 27: alias: loop_gen: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 28: alias: loop-xfer-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 28: alias: loop_fish2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 29: alias: loop-xfer-gen-10: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 29: alias: loop_gen: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 30: alias: cipher-2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 30: alias: des: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 31: alias: cipher-3: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 31: alias: fish2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 32: alias: cipher-4: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 32: alias: blowfish: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 33: alias: cipher-6: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 33: alias: idea: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 34: alias: cipher-7: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 34: alias: serp6f: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 35: alias: cipher-8: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 35: alias: mars6: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 36: alias: cipher-11: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 36: alias: rc62: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 37: alias: cipher-15: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 37: alias: dfc2: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 38: alias: cipher-16: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 38: alias: rijndael: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 39: alias: cipher-17: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 39: alias: rc5: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 42: alias: char-major-89: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 42: alias: i2c-dev: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 45: alias: char-major-195: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 45: alias: NVdriver: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 46: alias: /dev/nvidiactl: not found

/etc/modules.d/aliases: line 46: alias: char-major-195: not found

```

Anyone got a clue what may have caused this? Should I recompile my kernel or maybe do "make modules-install" from my current kernel directory (/usr/src/linux)?

----------

## chrbecke

 *Ravenfeather wrote:*   

> Ok, I never manipulated those files manually I don't know how they are normally set up. However those are things I found that might have caused problems:
> 
> ```
> /etc/modules.d/alsa:
> 
> ...

 

It is correct. It adds the option "cards_limit=1" to the module "snd".

 *Ravenfeather wrote:*   

> Major breakthrough was changing access priveleges to the files within /etc/modules.d from 644 to 744.

 

That's no breakthrough at all. modules-update does execute the files in /etc/modules.d/ if they've got the executable bit set, but I have never seen an executable config file in this dir on my Gentoo box. What you see are just a bunch of syntax errors from bash trying to execute a plain text, not-meant-to-be-executed file. You better revert the privileges back to 644.

Try the following: after reverting permissions back to 644,

1) make a backup copy of the /etc/modules.d dir.

2) Then, delete all files in /etc/modules.d/

3) For every file in your backup:

a) copy the file to /etc/modules.d/

b) run 

```
modules-update
```

 and see if it works.

If it doesn't work, delete the file from /etc/modules.d/ and post the contents of the file. Continue with the next file.

If it does work, just continue with the next file.

If all goes well, you'll find the file that causes trouble and we can fix it.

----------

## Ravenfeather

I already tried the exclusion method, even though the other way around (moving every single file away and see what happens).

I tried now again exactly as you described and the result is always the same. Even with "/etc/modules.d"  empty or any single file of it in the directory I get the

```
 * Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!
```

 message. I don't think it isa syntax error in one of those files. At least that is not that current actual problem.

----------

## chrbecke

O.K., another idea, then...

As root, open up /sbin/modules-update (it's just a shell script) in an editor and add the following line just below the comments on its beginning:

```
set -x
```

 Save'n'quit and run modules-update again. It should now produce a lot of output. Please post it.

----------

## Ravenfeather

Neat trick, gotta remember that. Oh, and thanks for your help and patience btw.  :Smile: 

```
saruman sbin # modules-update

+ CFGFILE=/etc/modules.conf

+ TMPFILE=/etc/modules.conf.15109

+ CFGFILE2=/etc/modprobe.conf

+ TMPFILE2=/etc/modprobe.conf.15109

+ CFGFILE3=/etc/modules.devfs

+ TMPFILE3=/etc/modules.devfs.15109

+ CFGFILE4=/etc/modprobe.devfs

+ TMPFILE4=/etc/modprobe.devfs.15109

+ MODDIR=/etc/modules.d

+ ARCHDIR=/etc/modules.d/arch

+ HEADER='### This file is automatically generated by modules-update'

+ source /sbin/functions.sh

++ RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS=yes

++ SVCDIR=/var/lib/supervise

++ svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

++ svclib=/lib/rcscripts

++ svcmount=no

++ svcfstype=tmpfs

++ svcsize=1024

++ deptypes='need use'

++ ordtypes='before after'

++ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

++ RC_VERBOSE=no

++ RC_NOCOLOR=no

++ RC_ENDCOL=yes

++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

++ RC_INDENTATION=

++ RC_DEFAULT_INDENT=2

++ RC_DOT_PATTERN=

++ '[' -f /etc/conf.d/rc ']'

++ source /etc/conf.d/rc

+++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

+++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

+++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

+++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

+++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

+++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

+++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

+++ RC_DEVICES=auto

+++ RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=yes

+++ RC_RETRY_KILL=yes

+++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

+++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

+++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

+++ svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

+++ svcmount=no

+++ svcfstype=tmpfs

+++ svcsize=2048

++ import_addon splash-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh

++ [[ -r /lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ '[' -f /sbin/splash-functions.sh ']'

++ import_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh

++ [[ -r /lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ import_addon bootlogger.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/bootlogger.sh

++ [[ -r /lib/rcscripts/addons/bootlogger.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ NET_FS_LIST='afs cifs coda davfs gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 shfs smbfs'

++ '[' -z '' ']'

++ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/root/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/ sbin:/usr/bin

+++ /sbin/consoletype

++ '[' pty = serial ']'

++ '[' -r /proc/cmdline ']'

++ setup_defaultlevels

++ get_bootconfig

++ local copt=

++ local newbootlevel=

++ local newsoftlevel=

++ [[ -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ get_bootparam noconfigprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ '[' '!' -r /proc/cmdline ']'

++ return 1

++ get_bootparam configprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ '[' '!' -r /proc/cmdline ']'

++ return 1

++ '[' yes = yes -a -n default ']'

++ '[' -d /etc/runlevels/boot.default -o -L /etc/runlevels/boot.default ']'

++ '[' -z '' ']'

++ '[' -f /var/lib/init.d/softlevel ']'

++ export SOFTLEVEL=default

++ SOFTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ COLS=0

++ ((  COLS == 0  ))

+++ stty size

+++ cut '-d ' -f2

++ COLS=80

++ ((  COLS > 0  ))

++ [[ yes == yes ]]                                                     '

++ [[ no == yes ]]

++ GOOD=''

++ WARN=''

++ BAD=''

++ NORMAL=''

++ HILITE=''

++ BRACKET=''

+ FORCE=false

+ ASSUME_KV=

+ '[' -n '' ']'

++ uname -r

+ KV=2.6.12-gentoo-r10

++ KV_to_int 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

++ [[ -z 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ]]

+++ KV_major 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ [[ -z 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ]]

+++ local KV=2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ echo 2

++ local KV_MAJOR=2

+++ KV_minor 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ [[ -z 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ]]

+++ local KV=2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ KV=6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ echo 6

++ local KV_MINOR=6

+++ KV_micro 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ [[ -z 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ]]

+++ local KV=2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+++ KV=12-gentoo-r10

+++ echo 12

++ local KV_MICRO=12

++ local KV_int=132620

++ [[ 132620 -ge 131584 ]]

++ echo 132620

++ return 0

++ KV_to_int 2.5.48

++ [[ -z 2.5.48 ]]

+++ KV_major 2.5.48

+++ [[ -z 2.5.48 ]]

+++ local KV=2.5.48

+++ echo 2

++ local KV_MAJOR=2

+++ KV_minor 2.5.48

+++ [[ -z 2.5.48 ]]

+++ local KV=2.5.48

+++ KV=5.48

+++ echo 5

++ local KV_MINOR=5

+++ KV_micro 2.5.48

+++ [[ -z 2.5.48 ]]

+++ local KV=2.5.48

+++ KV=48

+++ echo 48

++ local KV_MICRO=48

++ local KV_int=132400

++ [[ 132400 -ge 131584 ]]

++ echo 132400

++ return 0

+ [[ 132620 -ge 132400 ]]

+ KERNEL_2_5=true

+ set -e

+ export LC_COLLATE=C

+ LC_COLLATE=C

+ CFGFILES=/etc/modules.conf

+ true

+ CFGFILES='/etc/modules.conf /etc/modprobe.conf /etc/modprobe.devfs'

+ for x in '${CFGFILES}'

+ '[' -f /etc/modules.conf ']'

+ sed -ne 1p /etc/modules.conf

+ egrep -q '^### This file is automatically generated by modules-update'

+ for x in '${CFGFILES}'

+ '[' -f /etc/modprobe.conf ']'

+ sed -ne 1p /etc/modprobe.conf

+ egrep -q '^### This file is automatically generated by modules-update'

+ for x in '${CFGFILES}'

+ '[' -f /etc/modprobe.devfs ']'

+ sed -ne 1p /etc/modprobe.devfs

+ egrep -q '^### This file is automatically generated by modules-update'

++ id -u

+ '[' 0 -ne 0 ']'

+ '[' -e /etc/modules.conf ']'

+ cp -f /etc/modules.conf /etc/modules.conf.old

+ true

+ '[' -e /etc/modprobe.conf ']'

+ cp -f /etc/modprobe.conf /etc/modprobe.conf.old

+ '[' -e /etc/modprobe.devfs ']'

+ cp -f /etc/modprobe.devfs /etc/modprobe.devfs.old

+ echo '### This file is automatically generated by modules-update'

+ cat

+ '[' -x /sbin/generate-modprobe.conf -a true = true ']'

+ sed -e 's:the files in /etc/modules.d:/etc/modules.conf:' /etc/modules.conf.15 109

+ '[' -f /etc/modules.devfs ']'

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/aliases ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/aliases ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/aliases == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/aliases == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/aliases == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/aliases'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/aliases ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/aliases

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/aliases'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/alsa ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/alsa ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/alsa == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/alsa == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/alsa == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/alsa ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/i386 ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/i386 ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/i386 == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/i386 == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/i386 == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/i386'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/i386 ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/i386

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/i386'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/nvidia ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/nvidia ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/nvidia == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/nvidia == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/nvidia == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/nvidia ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/nvidia

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/nvidia'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/svgalib ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/svgalib ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/svgalib ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/svgalib

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper ']'

+ '[' '!' -r /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper ']'

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper == *~ ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper == *.bak ]]

+ [[ /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper == *,v ]]

+ echo '### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper'

+ '[' -x /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper ']'

+ cat /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper

+ echo

+ echo '### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper'

+ echo

+ for cfg in '"${MODDIR}"/*' '"${CONF}"'

+ '[' -d '' ']'

+ '[' '!' -r '' ']'

+ continue

+ mv -f /etc/modules.conf.15109 /etc/modules.conf

+ '[' -x /sbin/generate-modprobe.conf -a true = true ']'

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ /sbin/generate-modprobe.conf

+ ewarn 'Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!'

+ [[ no == yes ]]

+ [[ yes != yes ]]

+ echo -e ' * Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!'

 * Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf!

+ esyslog daemon.warning rc-scripts 'Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.c onf!'

+ local pri=

+ local tag=

+ '[' -x /usr/bin/logger ']'

+ pri=daemon.warning

+ tag=rc-scripts

+ shift 2

+ [[ -z Warning: could not generate /etc/modprobe.conf! ]]

+ /usr/bin/logger -p daemon.warning -t rc-scripts -- 'Warning: could not generat e /etc/modprobe.conf!'

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=ewarn

+ return 0

+ rm -f /etc/modprobe.conf.15109

+ '[' -f /etc/modules.devfs ']'

++ depdir

+++ egrep '[[:space:]]*depfile' /etc/modules.conf

+++ tail -n 1

+++ sed -e s/depfile=// -e 's,/[^/]*$,,'

++ dep=

++ '[' -z '' ']'

++ dep=/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10

++ echo /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10

+ '[' -d /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10 -a -f /proc/modules ']'

+ '[' -f /usr/src/linux/System.map ']'

+ depmod -a -F /usr/src/linux/System.map 2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

----------

## chrbecke

Allright, looks like 

```
/sbin/generate-modprobe.conf
```

 fails, that's what causes the trouble.

Simply run the command as root and see if it produces any error messages.

----------

## Ravenfeather

```
saruman bjoern # generate-modprobe.conf

Cannot find old version of modprobe. Giving up.
```

----------

## Jinidog

I had a similar problem, but generate-modprobe said to me, that it was missing the /lib/modules/2.6.11/modules.dep.

Funny thing is the question, for what reason it looks in /lib/modules/2.6.11, I have no kernel there.

Symlinking an existing dir in /lib/modules to /lib/modules/2.6.11 helped me.

----------

## chrbecke

 *Ravenfeather wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> saruman bjoern # generate-modprobe.conf
> 
> ...

 

Here we go! Which version of module-init-tools is installed on your system? On mine (I have module-init-tools-3.0-r2), modprobe.old is a symlink to /sbin/insmod.old, which is part of the module-init-tools package.

I suggest toa) check your version of module-init-tools and try an upgrade/downgrade/reemerge or

b) check with 

```
ls -l /sbin/*.old
```

 that the appropriate binaries and symlinks to those binaries are in place (should look like this):

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  87088 10. Jun 03:13 depmod.old

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 137760 10. Jun 03:13 insmod.old

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 691376 10. Jun 03:13 insmod.static.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     10 10. Jun 03:13 lsmod.old -> insmod.old

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  58316 10. Jun 03:13 modinfo.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     10 10. Jun 03:13 modprobe.old -> insmod.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     10 10. Jun 03:13 rmmod.old -> insmod.old
```

----------

## PChaos

Ok so far. Having the same problem with the "not valif" /etc/modprobe.conf I tried to run generate-modprobe.conf manually. 

What should I say, I got a completely different error now, referring to some "poll=1" in line 9 of /etc/modules.conf.

This line belonged to the acerhk driver for some Soft-Keys on Acer laptops and was not needed at this place. Commented the line out and here we go, everything is fine.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Hum.... I got exactly similar error on line 9, there was an ù before the # of the comment in

the first line of /etc/modules.d/aliases .....   :Shocked: 

----------

## GJtje

I had this error just now and downgraded to module-init-tools-3.2_pre7 instead of _pre7-r1 and it works without problems.

----------

